# Lotro ruckelt trotz 50 fps...?



## Skabeast (10. Juli 2008)

so da hab ich mir nun doch mal nen neues system geleistet und hab mir gedacht spielste doch mal lotro wieder an.
nur hab ich nen echt nerviges problem, trotz um die 50 fps im spiel, ruckelt es leicht beim laufen und kameraschwenks.
ich hab 4 gig ram nen 3,2 ghz dualcore und ne geforce 8800Gt mit 500 mb speicher, betriebssystem ist windows xp.
hat jemand vielleicht nen tip?? selbst wenn ich grafikdetails runterschraube erhöht sich die fps zahl auf bis zu 80 aber das ruckeln bleibt.


----------



## Emokeksii (10. Juli 2008)

Meinst nicht das es dann inventuel laags sind?

Wenn es ruckler sind dann müsste die framezahl werend der ruckler fallen

oder tun sie das? hast du ja hier nicht beschrieben ^^


----------



## Skabeast (10. Juli 2008)

naja fps einbrüche hab ich nicht aber irgendwie ist es so leicht stockend, so als würde man mit ner maus in kleinen abgehackten stufen scrollen.
ja und wenns laags sind ist es wohl serverseitig?
also wundert mich nur weil ich noch andere onlinespiele spiele und ich da keine probleme habe, also würde ich , wenn es sich um laags handelt es nicht unbedingt an meiner i-net verbindung festmachen.(?)


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juli 2008)

Hast du einen TFT-Bildschrim?

Dann kann es auch sein, dass du einfach mal VSync anmachen musst, da TFTs manchmal die eigenart haben, dass bei Framezahlen über ihrer Wiederholungsrate das Bild ruckelt oder so pixelstreifen zieht


----------



## Skabeast (10. Juli 2008)

nicht lachen ich hab blasc 2 ausgeschaltet und keine so großen  laags mehr gehabt...also nicht so starke, aber leichte hab ich trotzdem vsync. aktiviert ist (ja hab nen 22 zoll tft), wundert mich etwas...


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

ich machs auch mit strg alt entf weis nich wie anderws aber bin aufgeschlossen gegenüber anderem XD


----------



## Emokeksii (10. Juli 2008)

Mann kann auch einfach folgendes tun.

Alt+Enter

Switch in de fenstermodus alles erlädigen und wieder die taste betätigen

Villeicht hilft die alternative


----------



## Kuhmuh (10. Juli 2008)

Alt+Tab vllt?


----------



## Jaran (10. Juli 2008)

mhm deine leitung wird zu schwach sein das hab ich auch da schafft das programm es nicht schnell genug die daten aus dem internet zu laden!Also bei mir hat es geholfen die auflösung zu reduzieren!


----------



## Nosferto (10. Juli 2008)

DAs Problem ist seit Erscheinen bekannt und hat mich zu der Entscheidung gebrachtt das Speil aufzugeben. Das Phänomen ist nicht eingrenzbar und bereits 100-fach in deutscen und internationalen Foren gepostet worden. Turbine interessiert es nicht, ich habe mindestens 5 x Mails deswegen an den Support geschrieben (Deutsch und englisch zur Sicherheit) aber bekam entweder keine oder nur formale natworten. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Skabeast (10. Juli 2008)

Jaran schrieb:


> mhm deine leitung wird zu schwach sein das hab ich auch da schafft das programm es nicht schnell genug die daten aus dem internet zu laden!Also bei mir hat es geholfen die auflösung zu reduzieren!



also ich hab zwar nur 2000er dsl leitung aber das müsste doch reichen, hatte weder in guildwars/wow/aoc(bis auf die typischen pingprobleme) an sich nie leitungsprobleme....und auflösung reduzieren bringt auch nix außer noch mehr frames, und ich denke das meine 5o fps an sich ausreichend sind...

@Nosferto....mhmm wenn das wirklich das ist, was du meinst wäre das für mich nen grund lotro wieder aufzugeben, da ich finde das es schon extrem nervt und die atmosphäre sehr stört


----------



## Gocu (10. Juli 2008)

Kuhmuh schrieb:


> Alt+Tab vllt?



da muss man aber mehrere Fenster auf haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (10. Juli 2008)

Nosferto hat recht...so ist das eben. bei mir das selbe..hab deswegen mit HdRO aufgehört.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (11. Juli 2008)

Währe möglich, dass die Leitungen von Turbine schwach auf der Brust sind, könnte aber auch sein, dass Du bei einem Provider bist, der gewisse Ports dämpft. Gibt es auch haufenweise Artikel im Netz. T-Com mach das zum Beispiel um die Bandbreite für alle Kunden zu optimieren. Deshalb werden "Zocker-Ports" gedämpft. Bleib einfach mal bis 4-5 Uhr in der Früh auf und log dich dann ein. Wenn es besser wird, liegts an der Bandbreite.

Und die Auflösung bei Internetverbindungsproblemen runterschrauben bringt absolut gar nichts. Die Grafikinformationen liegen im Programm-Ordner auf der lokalen Festplatte - vom Server kommen im Endeffekt nur die Informationen wer wo steht. Ob der da jetzt in High-Res oder als Strichmännchen da steht ist dem Server doch egal.


----------



## Skabeast (11. Juli 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Währe möglich, dass die Leitungen von Turbine schwach auf der Brust sind, könnte aber auch sein, dass Du bei einem Provider bist, der gewisse Ports dämpft. Gibt es auch haufenweise Artikel im Netz. T-Com mach das zum Beispiel um die Bandbreite für alle Kunden zu optimieren. Deshalb werden "Zocker-Ports" gedämpft. Bleib einfach mal bis 4-5 Uhr in der Früh auf und log dich dann ein. Wenn es besser wird, liegts an der Bandbreite.
> 
> Und die Auflösung bei Internetverbindungsproblemen runterschrauben bringt absolut gar nichts. Die Grafikinformationen liegen im Programm-Ordner auf der lokalen Festplatte - vom Server kommen im Endeffekt nur die Informationen wer wo steht. Ob der da jetzt in High-Res oder als Strichmännchen da steht ist dem Server doch egal.





ja ich hab derweil mal im internet nach dieser problematik gesucht sie scheint weit verbreitet zu sein...schade hab nun gedacht mit meinem neuen system würde ich wieder spass mit lotro haben habs damals auch auf mein altes xpsystem geschoben, schade eigentlich sollte mir lotro jetzt erstmal den sommer etwas versüßen ;P


----------



## Foertel (11. Juli 2008)

Weiß net was du hast, ich habe ein System das deinem sehr ähnelt (naja jut ich hab die 1GB Version der 8800, aber sonst.) und es funktioniert wunderbar und absolut ruckelfrei, ich hab es lediglich ab und an wenn mein WLan mal wieder nen kleinen Einbruch hat, das das Spiel insgesamt kurz stockt, aber das liegt dann halt an meiner Verbindung.


----------



## Tôny (11. Juli 2008)

Hatte das Problem auch. Einfach die Game Engine runtergeschraubt und es lief wie geschmiert.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Juli 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch. Einfach die Game Engine runtergeschraubt und es lief wie geschmiert.



Zitat vom ersten Post:


> selbst wenn ich grafikdetails runterschraube erhöht sich die fps zahl auf bis zu 80 aber das ruckeln bleibt.


----------



## Que (11. Juli 2008)

Das Problem mit dem Stocken hatte ich auch unter XP. Bei mir hat damals die Option mit dem Fullwake (weiß ned mehr genau, wie es genau hieß) in einer ini ändern geholfen. Hab dann allerdings für HDRO mal Vista draufgemacht und da hatte ich das Problem nicht. 
Und wenn alle Vista immer verteufeln, HDRO läuft bei mir unter Vista stabiler als unter XP. Bei XP hatte ich nach ca. 3 Stunden immer nen Spielabsturz, bei Vista in den letzten 6 Monaten erst einmal nen Absturz.
Unter Vista sieht das Spiel nochmal ein ganzes Ende besser aus, allein schon die beweglichen Schatten tragen nochmal viel zur Atmospähre bei.
Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (11. Juli 2008)

@Que - da schließe ich mich mal an. Unter Vista scheint es tatsächlich besser zu laufen. Es hat ja schließlich die "Vista-Zertifzierung".

Ich glaube aber, dass es die Grafikdetails wie bewegliche Schatten nur mit DX10 gibt.


----------



## German Viking (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit ner NVidia 7600GS.
Die Grafikeinstellungen waren egal, es ruckelte trotz stabiler Frameraten.
Ich habe dann einen älteren Grafiktreiber ausprobiert und seit dem läuft alles wie geschmiert.

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon oft bei WoW, wenn ich die grafiktreiber erneuert hatte.
Einfach mal verschiedene Versionen, auch ältere, ausprobieren.

Festplatte defragmentieren hilft auch manchmal.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. Juli 2008)

Skabeast schrieb:


> so da hab ich mir nun doch mal nen neues system geleistet und hab mir gedacht spielste doch mal lotro wieder an.
> nur hab ich nen echt nerviges problem, trotz um die 50 fps im spiel, ruckelt es leicht beim laufen und kameraschwenks.
> ich hab 4 gig ram nen 3,2 ghz dualcore und ne geforce 8800Gt mit 500 mb speicher, betriebssystem ist windows xp.
> hat jemand vielleicht nen tip?? selbst wenn ich grafikdetails runterschraube erhöht sich die fps zahl auf bis zu 80 aber das ruckeln bleibt.


 ich habe exakt *dasselbe system* und *dasselbe problem* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> da muss man aber mehrere Fenster auf haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neee muss man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Viking (11. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist definitiv, dass irgendetwas in dem Rechner nicht zusammenpasst. Irgendein Treiber stört. Die Leistung reicht locker und eine DSL 2000 Leitung auch.
Ich sage nur:
Treiber alle erneuern, oder ältere probieren.

Nur mal zur Info...
Bei mir läufts flüssig mit 30 bis 40 FPS bei 1200x1024. Alles auf hoch bis ultrahoch. Nur Bloom ist aus. Allerdings ist mein Rechner und die GraKa leicht übertaktet...

Rechner:
AMD X2 3800+
2GB RAM
7600GS 256mb
DSL 16000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Windoof XP


----------



## Validus (11. Juli 2008)

hört sich dumm an aber instaliere mal die neusten treiber direct x grafik mainboard wirklich wirkt wudner hatte dieses problem auch neue treiber no problems


----------



## Eno (11. Juli 2008)

German schrieb:


> Das Problem ist definitiv, dass irgendetwas in dem Rechner nicht zusammenpasst. Irgendein Treiber stört. Die Leistung reicht locker und eine DSL 2000 Leitung auch.
> Ich sage nur:
> Treiber alle erneuern, oder ältere probieren.
> 
> ...



Interessant wie du an so wenigen Anhaltspunkten ausmachen kannst das es an fehlerhafter Hardware oder falschen Treibern liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Ich vermute eher das es an Problemen mit der Grafikengine oder ähnlichen liegt. Da ich trotz ca 65-70 FPS auch die genannten Probleme habe und ich nebenbei mal die Konstantz des Up und downstreams getestet habe welcher gleichmäßig bleibt. 

CPU: 2x3,2 GHz
RAM: 3x Geil 2Gig Kits
GPU: 2x Gainward 8800GTS im SLI modus 
das Ganze rennt unter Windwos Vista 64x
Auch habe ich HDRO mit einer anderen Grafikkarte (XFX 9800GX2) getestet wo die gleichen Probleme auftraten dh. kann ich ein Problem mit dem nVidia SLI Treibern ausschliessen.


----------



## Kobold (11. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr mal daran gedacht, dass die Internetanbindung NICHTS mit der INTERNEN Rechengeschwindigkeit zu tun hat?

Bedenkt man, dass über das Web nur kleine Informationen geschickt werden: Figurmodell "Elb1" mit Textur "Robe2" und Spielername "Merlin" steht in Coordinate x50,y66, führt Animation "sitzen" aus... etc. (So ähnlich kann man sich das vorstellen) Oder Spieler befindet sich an Punkt XY und bewegt sich mit Geschwindikeit Z fort und nun werden Modell "Baum1" mit Textur "Laub3" , Modell "Hausruine2" mit Textur "Haus2" nach geladen...

ALLE 3D-Modelle, Texturen, Animationen, Sounds und was sonst noch alles, befindet sich längst auf Euren Festplatten! Warum wohl, sind die Bücher so groß? Bestimmt nicht, weil die Questbeschreibung so aufwändig sind.

Wenn man dies mal berücksichtigt, kommt man recht schnell auf die "Bremse" im System: 4GB Ram sind gut. Aber wer füllt diese Masse an Speicher? Die Graphikkarte? Der Prozessor??? Nein! Die Festplatte hat alles, was der RAM braucht! Und genau dort sitzt in vielen PCs ein echter Flaschenhals! Der Datenbus ist zu langsam um die benötigten Daten schnell genug in den Arbeitsseicher zu laden! Wenn die Daten dann im RAM sind, kann man sich prima um die eigene Achse drehen und alles läuft flüssig... Weil die GraKa und RAM und der GigaHz-Prozessor mit den Daten schnell um gehen können...

Das ist wie mit einem Motor der 200 PS hat! Ohne das der Treibstoff zügig nachgeliefert wird, stockt der Motor und es ruckelt beim Fahren... Da nützt auch ein 2000ltr.-Tank oder 500PS-Motor nichts, wenn die Benzinpumpe nur Tröpfen liefert...

Wie schon in einigen anderen Treads beschrieben, liegt das Ruckeln NICHT zwingend an einigen Systemen (ausser, sie sind wirklich im gesammten unterdimensioniert oder zu alt). Ich habe ein ähliches System und habe 2 schnelle Festplatten im Raid-Null-Verband laufen mit doppeltem Datendurchsatz und habe seit dem nicht mal in Bree beim Pony-Express am Westtor oder zum Sommerschlussverkauf im Auktionshaus Performance einbrüche, weil die Daten sehr schnell un der HDD in den Arbeitsspeicher zur Verarbeitung gelangen.

Mein Tipp: Bevor man für teures Geld einen neuen PC oder teure Graphik oder Prozessoren kauft, versucht doch mal eine schnelle Festplatte mit 8 - 16 MB Cachespeicher. Die kosten nicht viel mehr, wie eine billige Platte, bringen aber einen merklichen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs! (Raidsysteme sollten hingegen ehr von Fachleuten betrieben werden, da beim Verlust einer Platte BEIDE nicht mehr lesbar sind.

P.S. ich mache sowas beruflich, deshalb tun mir hier einige Tipps echt weh, wenn ich die technischen Missverständnisse dahinter erkenne. (Ist nicht beleidigend gemeint - aber Halbwissen kann auch gefährlich sein - und selbst ich mache ab und an Fehler.)


----------



## Cyberflips (11. Juli 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> @Que - da schließe ich mich mal an. Unter Vista scheint es tatsächlich besser zu laufen. Es hat ja schließlich die "Vista-Zertifzierung".
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass es die Grafikdetails wie bewegliche Schatten nur mit DX10 gibt.



hihi, und ich dachte immer bewegliche Schatten gäbe es nur bei Lucky Luke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sry...es war zu verlockend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trabbert (11. Juli 2008)

Das ist weder ein Hardware noch ein Software bzw Internet Problem.
Ist einfach nur eine Einstellungssache...


Öffne die "UserPreferences.ini" in "Eigene Dateien/The Lord of the Rings Online" Ordner
die .ini erscheint erst nachdem das Spiel zum ersten mal gestartet wurde
änder folgende Einstellungen:
AllowFakeFullScreen=False
MemoryUsage=1.00


Hintergund ist das Lotro nur 300MB Ram für die Texturen nutzt was bei Max Details nicht ausreicht Laderuckler zu vermeiden. Mit der Einstellung wirst du außerhalb der Haupstadt zu 99,9999999% Ruckelfrei spielen können in der Stadt lassen sich aber die Laderuckler nicht vermeiden da ständig Texturen anderer Spieler nachgeladen werden.


----------



## Liwanu (11. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

also ich hatte damals selber einen schwachen PC gehabt. Vor ca. 1 Monat habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner zugelegt und es läuft reibungslos.
FPS liegen im bereich von 80 bis manchmal auch über 100 FPS.

PC System bestehend aus:

DDRAM2 4096MB PC800  G.Skill 4GB
2x ASUS 9600GT512MB DDR3
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3,6GHz OC

Ich habe diese Probleme mit den Rucklern nicht, allerdings hat mein Kumpel sich das selbe System gekauft und bei Ihm treten diese Ruckler auf!

Wir beide besitzen eine 6000 DSL Leitung.

Einstellungen sind die selben (Ultra Hoch, 4xkantenglättung und 16x AAF)

Kann also irgendwie nur am Spiel liegen...schade eigentlich, dass viele diese Problem haben.


----------



## Trabbert (11. Juli 2008)

Meinen Post schon gelesen?



Trabbert schrieb:


> Das ist weder ein Hardware noch ein Software bzw Internet Problem.
> Ist einfach nur eine Einstellungssache...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rinkon (11. Juli 2008)

Nun,ich denke nicht,dass dort das Problem liegt. Ihm werden ja nichtmal FPS Einbrüche angezeigt,wenn es ruckelt.
War auch bei mir das Prob und habe aufgehört.FPS teilweise über 40FPS(hab ein älteres System) und immer diese Einbrüche.  Deine Einstellung von oben hab ich auch probiert,Festplatte mit diversen Programmen defragmentiert,und schlussendlich wieder zu WoW gewechselt.


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> da muss man aber mehrere Fenster auf haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist....aber bei mir funktioniert alt+tab auch ohne eine 2. offene applikation...


----------



## Dodadon (12. Juli 2008)

Bei mir läuft alles wunderbar flüssig, obwohl ich nicht grade en besten Rechner habe. Ich denke es liegt an der Einstellung, oder eventuell an der Uhrzeit, bzw. Ort. Ich denke mal das in Bree oder in den Etten z.B. fast niemand in höchster Auflösung flüssig spielen kann. Es gibt so viele Faktoren die ein Rolle spielen. Stelle mal die Fehlerkorrektur auf Niedrig, da lag bei mir nfangs der Hund begraben.


----------



## Kwingdor (12. Juli 2008)

So... mein Tipp allgemein:

Ältere Grafiktreiber mal ausprobieren, wie es schon erwähnt wurde... und GANZ WICHTIG... Fehlerbehebungsoptionen in LotRO ansehen. Dort mal mit der Enginegeschwindigkeit und dem Verschiebebalken herumprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat zumindest bei den meisten diese Ruckler behoben. Probieren geht über Studieren... aber in vielen Fällen ists wirklich ganz schlicht der Grafiktreiber.


----------



## BlackMo (12. Juli 2008)

bei windows xp kannst du auch keine 4 gig ram haben...wird erst seit vista unterstützt xp zeigt dir da 3.2gig oder so an..


----------



## Skabeast (12. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal daran gedacht, dass die Internetanbindung NICHTS mit der INTERNEN Rechengeschwindigkeit zu tun hat?
> 
> Bedenkt man, dass über das Web nur kleine Informationen geschickt werden: Figurmodell "Elb1" mit Textur "Robe2" und Spielername "Merlin" steht in Coordinate x50,y66, führt Animation "sitzen" aus... etc. (So ähnlich kann man sich das vorstellen) Oder Spieler befindet sich an Punkt XY und bewegt sich mit Geschwindikeit Z fort und nun werden Modell "Baum1" mit Textur "Laub3" , Modell "Hausruine2" mit Textur "Haus2" nach geladen...
> 
> ...



mein system ist eine woche alt ich hab alles inclusive betriebssystem neu installiert also an der aktualität der treiber kanns wohl net liegen und die festplatte ist ne 2 wochen alte samsung. ka naja zum glück hats mein händler zurückgenommen (das spiel). und klar unterstützt xp nur 3 gig ram , hab nu mal 4 gig drin weils nen vista system war, hab aber imo net den bedarf auf vista verspürt, schließlich ist das spiel ja ja auch für xp ausgelegt.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Bevor man für teures Geld einen neuen PC oder teure Graphik oder Prozessoren kauft, versucht doch mal eine schnelle Festplatte mit 8 - 16 MB Cachespeicher. Die kosten nicht viel mehr, wie eine billige Platte, bringen aber einen merklichen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs! (Raidsysteme sollten hingegen ehr von Fachleuten betrieben werden, da beim Verlust einer Platte BEIDE nicht mehr lesbar sind.



Quark...Mein HomeServer fährt auch ein RAID-System und bei dem kann man immer eine der Platten rausnehmen ohne dass die Platten unlesbar werden, sogar - dank hotplugging - während das System läuft. 

Wenn du sowas beruflich machst, solltest du nicht so stark verallgemeinern. Du solltest doch wissen, dass es mehr als ein Raid System gibt. Sogar ganze 6 (haupt-)Raid-Systeme, die sich alle voneinander unterscheiden


und zu den Festplatten: Ich hab gemerkt, dass man selbst mit Uraltkrücken passable Performance haben kann, wenn man nur geug RAM besitzt, indem das System Daten Zwischenspeichern kann.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (13. Juli 2008)

@Trabbert
nice tip: Habs ausprobiert unter Vista. Tatsächlich hat nichts mehr geruckelt so lange DX 10 ausgewählt war. Allerdings hatte ich dann Grafikfehler - manche Farben wurden falsch dargestellt (schattierungen von gelb wurden rot). Unter DX 9 ruckelt es wieder wie vorher ohne die Einstellungen.

@LoLTroll und Kobold
Zunächst mal: Was bringt es mir denn, wenn ich eine Festplatte habe mit 16 MB Cache, wenn der Bus trotzdem zu langsam ist, wie Du in Deinem Post schreibst? Mit SATA sollte der Bus-Flaschenhals endgültig abgeschafft sein. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass eine 16 MB Cache Platte schneller ist als eine 8 MB Platte. Wenn man es auf die Performance-Spitze treiben möchte, dann achtet man drauf, wie groß die Cluster-Größe ist, wie schnell die mittlere Zugriffszeit und wie viele Scheiben die Festplatte hat. Je weniger Platten desto flotter. 

Zum RAID: Die Performance vom RAID hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab: RAID-Level, Controler, Hardware/Software-RAID und natürlich verwendete Platten. Hot-Plug kann auch nicht jeder RAID-Controller und wenn ich von einem RAID 0 eine Festplatte wegnehme, dann ist wohl alles im Eimer. Warum? Weil bei RAID 0 Daten nicht organisiert auf beide Platten geschrieben werden. Da hilft dann auch kein Hotplug mehr.

Was ist bitte ein Haupt-RAID-System?


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Zum RAID: Die Performance vom RAID hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab: RAID-Level, Controler, Hardware/Software-RAID und natürlich verwendete Platten. Hot-Plug kann auch nicht jeder RAID-Controller und wenn ich von einem RAID 0 eine Festplatte wegnehme, dann ist wohl alles im Eimer. Warum? Weil bei RAID 0 Daten nicht organisiert auf beide Platten geschrieben werden. Da hilft dann auch kein Hotplug mehr.
> 
> Was ist bitte ein Haupt-RAID-System?



Es wurde nicht einmal das Raid-0-System in den Mund genommen, jedenfals nicht von mir. Mit einem Raid-1-System funktioniert das wurderbar =)

Zum "Haupt-RAID-System": Ich meine damit, dass es halt die Raidsysteme 0-6 gibt, die wohl gebräuchlichsten. Jedoch gibt es noch eine ganze Reihe von "Untersystemen" deren Popularität proportional zur Komlexität dieser abnimmt =)

Ich hab zB in meinem schon erwähnten Homeserver 4 Festplatten drin, geschaltet in einem 0+1-RAID-System. Also 2 Platten zu einer viruellen großen zusammengefügt und diese auf den anderen beiden anderen Platten geklont zur Datensicherung. 

Natürlich gibts das dann noch viel komplizierter usw.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (13. Juli 2008)

RAID 0 war auch nur ein Beispiel von mir. Mit 4 Platten würde ich Dir nicht RAID 10 sondern RAID 5 empfehlen. Ist performanter, unkomplizierter und sicherer. Außerdem verlierst Du bei RAID 5 gegenüber 10 weniger Festplattenplatz.

RAID 0 und 1 sind eben die Level, die ein Onboard-Controller in einem Zocker-PC kann.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde auf einem Zocker-PC überhaupt kein RAID verwenden, weils immer Performance kostet.

Bei einem Server macht's Sinn.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> RAID 0 war auch nur ein Beispiel von mir. Mit 4 Platten würde ich Dir nicht RAID 10 sondern RAID 5 empfehlen. Ist performanter, unkomplizierter und sicherer. Außerdem verlierst Du bei RAID 5 gegenüber 10 weniger Festplattenplatz.



Macht der RAID-Controller nicht mit...bei nem 20Watt-Server muss man halt abstriche machen (passivgekühlter 500mhz P4 ftw *g*)


----------



## Kobold (13. Juli 2008)

Ich betreibe ein Raid-0-System mit 2x 160GB Platten welche dann in der Summe 320 Entsprechen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine 400GB-Platte für Daten drin, die ich bei Raid-Ausfall dann immer noch sicher hab.

Natürlich könnte ich ein sicheres Raidsystem wählen, doch ist der *Spiele-PC rein auf Geschwindigkeit* ausgelegt - nicht auf Sicherheit. Dafür gibt es in meinem Netzwerk andere Systeme. Wenn mal eine Raidplatte ausfällt, wird sie ersetzt und das System neu installiert. Wichtige Daten sind davon nicht betroffen.

Aber Ferndiagnosen zu stellen, ist ohnehin schwer. Nur stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich lese muss: "Das Bild ruckelt, weil Dein I-Net zu langsam ist"... Laderuckler oder andere interne Prozesse haben nichts mit dem Internet zu tun. Auch wenn es vor Jahren noch das Hauptargument der Werbung war, einen schnellen PC haben zu müssen, damit man "wusch" schnell durch das Web surfen kann. Das war einst nur ein Merketing-Gag gewesen - ist aber anscheinend bei vielen leider hängen geblieben...


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Ich betreibe ein Raid-0-System mit 2x 160GB Platten welche dann in der Summe 320 Entsprechen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine 400GB-Platte für Daten drin, die ich bei Raid-Ausfall dann immer noch sicher hab.


Ich habs mir einfach gemacht: einfach ne TerrabytePlatte gekauft =)



> Aber Ferndiagnosen zu stellen, ist ohnehin schwer. Nur stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich lese muss: "Das Bild ruckelt, weil Dein I-Net zu langsam ist"... Laderuckler oder andere interne Prozesse haben nichts mit dem Internet zu tun. Auch wenn es vor Jahren noch das Hauptargument der Werbung war, einen schnellen PC haben zu müssen, damit man "wusch" schnell durch das Web surfen kann. Das war einst nur ein Merketing-Gag gewesen - ist aber anscheinend bei vielen leider hängen geblieben...



Wie jetzt? Natürlich, mein Computer lädt doch dauernd die Gigabyte großen Texturen im Streamingverfahren für den Weltaufbau runter Oo wofür hab ich mir denn sonst ne 100.000kbit Lichtwellenleitung zugelegt?


----------



## Schneeknacht (13. Juli 2008)

Hey
Ich hatte das selbe Problem wie manche hier ich hatte Ruckler aber meine fps waren normal... ich habe sie aber wegbekommen in dem ich in den Einstellungen rumprobiert hab und das nicht in den Grafikeinstellungen.. nämlich bei Optionen und Fehlerbehebung da stellste mal die "Engine Geschwindigkeit" oder eins der anderen sachen runter.. weiß nicht mehr genau welches.. dadurch ging es bei mir und ich hatte diese "Ruckler" nicht mehr..


----------



## MacJunkie79 (14. Juli 2008)

@Kobold: Wenn Du Dein System auf Geschwindigkeit trimmen willst, dann lass das mit dem RAID ganz sein. 400 GB Festplatte als einzige eingebaut lassen - spart Strom und steigert die Performance. Die 160 GB Festplatten kannst Du ja entweder 1. in ein kleines NAS oder 2. in ein/zwei externe Gehäuse einbauen und dann als Backup verwenden.


----------



## Skabeast (14. Juli 2008)

Trabbert schrieb:


> Das ist weder ein Hardware noch ein Software bzw Internet Problem.
> Ist einfach nur eine Einstellungssache...
> 
> 
> ...



ich habs mal ausprobiert hat leider auch nicht den erwünschten effekt ;( es laggt irgendwie nur noch mehr


----------



## Bolle0708 (14. Juli 2008)

also bei mir aht etwas geholfen das ich bei optionen>fehlerbehebung alles etwas runtergestellt habe.


----------



## Trabbert (15. Juli 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> nice tip: Habs ausprobiert unter Vista. Tatsächlich hat nichts mehr geruckelt so lange DX 10 ausgewählt war. Allerdings hatte ich dann Grafikfehler - manche Farben wurden falsch dargestellt (schattierungen von gelb wurden rot). Unter DX 9 ruckelt es wieder wie vorher ohne die Einstellungen.


Unter Vista konnt ich es bisher noch nicht testen habe nur XP und DX 9, hast du evtl mal versucht den Graka-Treiber zu aktualisieren? bzw eine andere Version installiert wg der Grafikfehler?
*Wenn du die Einstellungen von DX 10 auf DX 9 ingame änderst werden die Änderungen in der INI wieder überschrieben!!!!!!*




Skabeast schrieb:


> ich habs mal ausprobiert hat leider auch nicht den erwünschten effekt ;( es laggt irgendwie nur noch mehr




Wieviel Ram Hast du frei?

Wenn du nur 1 GB frei hast und dem Spiel für die Grafik 1GB zusicherst macht der Rechner dicke Backen.


----------



## Kobold (15. Juli 2008)

Trabbert schrieb:


> Öffne die "UserPreferences.ini" in "Eigene Dateien/The Lord of the Rings Online" Ordner
> 
> *AllowFakeFullScreen=False*



Diese Funktion verhindert bei mir jedoch das Umschalten auf den Desktop! Mit "Alt-Tab" komme ich dann nicht mehr in andere laufende Applikationen - Dies brauche ich jedoch.
Allerdings habe ich auch keine Ruckler, weshalb mir diese Einstellung auch keinen Vorteil bring und ich den Wert wieder auf True gestellt habe.


----------



## Trabbert (15. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Diese Funktion verhindert bei mir jedoch das Umschalten auf den Desktop! Mit "Alt-Tab" komme ich dann nicht mehr in andere laufende Applikationen - Dies brauche ich jedoch.
> Allerdings habe ich auch keine Ruckler, weshalb mir diese Einstellung auch keinen Vorteil bring und ich den Wert wieder auf True gestellt habe.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum veränderst du dann die Einstellungen wenn das Game bei dir Problemlos läuft und meckerst dann das du Alt-Tab net benutzen kannst?
Das kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen...

Never change a running System!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoogan (15. Juli 2008)

Welche Programme laufen im Hintergrund ? Ipod und adob sind Kandidaten die dein system um einiges langsamer machen. hatte das problem selbst bei WoW (lacht nicht) hab dann die ipod software deinstalliert und andere Progm. auch und wolla alles lief wie geschmiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps  Die programme laufen im Hintergrund ab Systemstart ohne das einem das angezeigt wird auch wenn man sie ausschaltet hilft nur deinstall


----------



## Kobold (15. Juli 2008)

Trabbert schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil "Test and integration" ein Teil meines Jobs ist und ich gern "Verbesserungen" teste - ob es auch wirklich klappt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: "meckern", sieht bei mir anders aus! Es ist eine Tatsache, dass die Änderung "*AllowFakeFullScreen=False*" sich negativ auf den Taskwechsel auswirkt und offensichtlich nichts mit der Speicherverwaltung zu tun hat.

Woher stammt eigentlich Deine Erkenntnis? Gab es da mal einen fundierten Tipp im Forum (bitte mal eine Quelle mit angeben) oder hast Du einfach nur selbst an der INI-Datei rumgeschraubst und warst über die verbesserte Stabilität erfreut?
Nicht falsch verstehen! Dies ist keine böswillige Kritik. Nur würde mich interessieren, ob es da wirklich technische Erklärungen gibt, welche die Einstellungen nachvollziehbar begründen können - Schliesslich bin ich wissbegierig und lernfähig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trabbert (15. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Weil "Test and integration" ein Teil meines Jobs ist und ich gern "Verbesserungen" teste - ob es auch wirklich klappt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AllowFakeFullScreen=False bewirkt das in einem echten Full Screen Modus gespielt wird und nicht ein einem Simulierten (Maximiertes Fenster) 
Wenn du jedoch keine Probleme mit dem Spiel hast lass bitte die Finger von den Einstellungen, denn es könnte genau das Gegenteil bewirken (Abstürze etc)

AllowFakeFullScreen hat nichts mit dem Tabwechsel ansich zu tun sondern sagt dem Spiel nur das es im Vollbildmodus starten soll 
AllowFakeFullScreen = Erlaube Simulierten Vollbild Modus grob übersetzt
Denke hat auch jetzt keinen Sinn hier sowas breitzutreten, wenn du den genauen Aufbau der UserPreferences.ini verstehen willst gehe in das lorto-Forum, benutze die Suchfunktion oder erstelle einen neuen Beitrag


----------



## Kobold (15. Juli 2008)

Trabbert schrieb:


> AllowFakeFullScreen=False bewirkt das in einem echten Full Screen Modus gespielt wird und nicht ein einem Simulierten (Maximiertes Fenster)
> 
> Denke hat auch jetzt keinen Sinn hier sowas breitzutreten, wenn du den genauen Aufbau der UserPreferences.ini verstehen willst gehe in das lorto-Forum, benutze die Suchfunktion oder erstelle einen neuen Beitrag



Hm... Das klingt für mich ein bisschen nach" Ich weiss nicht was es bewirkt, aber es muss gut sein, weil ich das mal gelesen hat - weiss allerdings selber nicht warum."
Schade, denn ich bin guten technischen Tipps immer aufgeschlossen.

Und bevor man an der INI-Datei rumschraubt sollte man ohnehin immer eine Sicherungskopie (Config.ini.alt) anlegen, dann geht man auch kein Risiko ein.


----------



## Trabbert (15. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Hm... Das klingt für mich ein bisschen nach" Ich weiss nicht was es bewirkt, aber es muss gut sein, weil ich das mal gelesen hat - weiss allerdings selber nicht warum."
> Schade, denn ich bin guten technischen Tipps immer aufgeschlossen.
> 
> Und bevor man an der INI-Datei rumschraubt sollte man ohnehin immer eine Sicherungskopie (Config.ini.alt) anlegen, dann geht man auch kein Risiko ein.



Was willst du hier mit deinen Posts bezwecken?
Langsam gehst du mir echt auf die Nerven, es wurde eine Problem gepostet ich biete eine Lösung an und du gehst mir dann dafür auf die Nerven...
Bliebe einfach beim Topic und erstelle einen neuen Forenbeitrag wenn du was wissen möchtest!
Fakt ist es ist sowas von egal woher jetzt meine Infos kommen und ob ich das evtl an der Wan eines Scheisshauses gelesen habe...
Erstell einen Beitrag, wie ist die ...ini aufgebaut dann werde ich dir evtl ein bischen mehr darüber erzählen, wobei ich mittlerweile echt keine Lust mehr dazu habe.
Wenn du dir die Datei anschauen würdest würdest du evtl sehen das diese so ziemlich selbsterklärend ist. 

Ich hoffe ein Mod kann diesen Beitrag mal schliessen...


----------



## Kobold (15. Juli 2008)

Trabbert schrieb:


> Was willst du hier mit deinen Posts bezwecken?
> Langsam gehst du mir echt auf die Nerven...



Ich möchte einfach mal eine Erklärung. Du postets diesen Tipp des öfteren. Da musst Du Dir doch über den technischen Hintergrund im Klaren sein, wenn Du davon so überzeugt bist. Aber wenn ich Dir auf die Nerven gehe, dann vergiss es... Ich denke mir dann meinen Teil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und liess nochmal meinen Satz: "_Das soll keine bösswillige Kritik sein..._"
Du scheinst Dich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. Vielleicht sieht Du in jeden Post hier einen Angriff auf Dich? Dann solltest Du mal überlegen, dass dies nicht ein Platz für einen verbalen Schlagabtausch ist, sondern ein Platz um sich über ein Spiel auszutauschen. Deshalb darfst Du dich nun wieder entspannen - Ich wollte Dir nichts böses.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trabbert (15. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach mal eine Erklärung. Du postets diesen Tipp des öfteren. Da musst Du Dir doch über den technischen Hintergrund im Klaren sein, wenn Du davon so überzeugt bist. Aber wenn ich Dir auf die Nerven gehe, dann vergiss es... Ich denke mir dann meinen Teil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du mal lesen würdest was ich gepostet habe da steht alles drin was das bewirkt... "AUGEN AUF" 
Außerdem fühle ich mich durch solach posts: 





> Das klingt für mich ein bisschen nach" Ich weiss nicht was es bewirkt, aber es muss gut sein, weil ich das mal gelesen hat


 sehr wohl persönlich angegriffen, vor allem wenn die Leute sich noch net mal die Beiträge mit der Erklärung richtig durchlesen.

Was soll ich denn noch machen um dir begreiflich zu machen was diese Einstellungen bewirken, langsam habe ich den Eindruck das du es nicht verstehen willst oder kannst.

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



> MemoryUsage=1.00
> 
> Hintergund ist das Lotro nur 300MB Ram für die Texturen nutzt was bei Max Details nicht ausreicht Laderuckler zu vermeiden. Mit der Einstellung wirst du außerhalb der Haupstadt zu 99,9999999% Ruckelfrei spielen können in der Stadt lassen sich aber die Laderuckler nicht vermeiden da ständig Texturen anderer Spieler nachgeladen werden.



(Vorher MemoryUsage=0.30 d.h. die Speichernutzung wurde von 300 MB auf 1GB raufgesetzt )
Und was AllowFakeFullScreen=False angeht habe ich dir hierzu auch eine Erklärung gepostet

EXTRA NUR FÜR DICH

Aber du willst es wohl nicht lesen und Flamest mich hier auch noch.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juli 2008)

Trabbert schrieb:


> Und was AllowFakeFullScreen=False angeht habe ich dir hierzu auch eine Erklärung gepostet
> 
> EXTRA NUR FÜR DICH
> 
> Aber du willst es wohl nicht lesen und Flamest mich hier auch noch.



Also ich muss mal Kobold da recht geben...er versucht einfach nur Infos zu bekommen während DU flamest!




> AllowFakeFullScreen=False bewirkt das in einem echten Full Screen Modus gespielt wird und nicht ein einem Simulierten (Maximiertes Fenster)
> Wenn du jedoch keine Probleme mit dem Spiel hast lass bitte die Finger von den Einstellungen, denn es könnte genau das Gegenteil bewirken (Abstürze etc)
> 
> AllowFakeFullScreen hat nichts mit dem Tabwechsel ansich zu tun sondern sagt dem Spiel nur das es im Vollbildmodus starten soll
> ...



Da steht nur drin, was die funktion bewirkt - doch in keiner Zeile der teschnische Hintergrund...

Was macht diese Funktion denn? sorgt sie für mehr Performance? verringert sie den benötigten Texturspeicher? WAS?

Genau diese Info schreibst du nicht, aber das wäre das eigentlich interessante...


----------



## Skabeast (15. Juli 2008)

Wieviel Ram Hast du frei?

Wenn du nur 1 GB frei hast und dem Spiel für die Grafik 1GB zusicherst macht der Rechner dicke Backen.
[/quote]
 habe 3 gig ram frei


----------



## Trabbert (15. Juli 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Also ich muss mal Kobold da recht geben...er versucht einfach nur Infos zu bekommen während DU flamest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe ich geschrieben scroll nach oben...



> AllowFakeFullScreen=False bewirkt das in einem echten Full Screen Modus gespielt wird und nicht ein einem Simulierten (Maximiertes Fenster)
> Wenn du jedoch keine Probleme mit dem Spiel hast lass bitte die Finger von den Einstellungen, denn es könnte genau das Gegenteil bewirken (Abstürze etc)



Was ist da jetzt noch unklar?

Wenn er so ein Alleswisser währe wie er sich hier gibt würde er wissen was es für einen Unterschied macht ein Spiel Maximiert oder im Vollbildmodus zu spielen.



@Skabeast

Hast du deine HDD mal richtig defragmiert?
Sonst wüsste ich da jetzt auch keine Lösung, am System liegt es wohl nicht...
(Edit) Etwas fällt wir evtl noch ein ist der 32Bit zugriff für die HDD eingeschalten falls es eine PATA Platte ist..?!


----------



## Duath (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte auch sehr viele Ruckler, vor allem, wenn ich mich gedreht habe. Dann habe ich die Ports freigeschaltet, die hier angegeben sind, und das Spiel läuft viel flüssiger als vorher. Die leichten Laderuckler beim laufen sind zwar immer noch da, stören aber nicht sonderlich.


----------

